# Need input/plans for a collapsible/folding bookshelf.



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I am crunched for time and need plans on a foldable type of a bookcase. My daughter graduated college a while back and has been working at a children's hospital in TX. She is coming for a short visit in July and requested a "small bookshelf" for her little apartment. I thought about making her something that can fold/collapse or expand/contract or stacked. (Something like that)
I've done some research on google but haven't seen anything that turns me on. Lumberjock's search gives no result either. If anyone has a plan or can guide me to one, I'll be most greatfull. 
Thanks


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Any simple bookshelf should be alright as long as you can take it apart and reassemble , right? so I'm thinking you could use those knock-down fittings Lee Valley sells which is the same idea as what Ikea also uses in their furniture.
What do you think?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

What about through tenons with wedges? Set the bookcase up, tap in the wedges. To break it down, tap them back out.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

If you are somewhat accomplished at deconstruction of pictures here is a link to one that appears to be easily crafted and folds up on itself:

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Folding-Stackable-3-shelf-Wood-Bookcase/6986462/product.html


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I went through college and grad school with concrete blocks and 1×12s. I did paint the blocks though. Very easy to tear down and move. But I'm guessing you need something fancier


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I went through college and grad school with concrete blocks and 1×12s. I did paint the blocks though. Very easy to tear down and move. But I m guessing you need something fancier
> 
> - gfadvm


When we were students we moved a lot,the first thing we would trade for future consideration were the cinder blocks ,lol. every student would jump on the opportunity to grab them.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

This matches what you are looking for.

Chris Schwarz folding campaign bookshelf

Enjoy your daughter's visit. My wife and sister both work at children's hospitals here in Texas. A noble profession to say the least.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks guys..these are some ideas I can draw from (except for the cement blocks idea ). Those good old days of using people's trash to decorate your house sure were fun. Perhaps because being young is fun. 
Has anyone else been getting a message about IP address being an spam and not being able to register? I get these 20-30 times a yeas and have to contact LJ's each time in order to be able to log-in; some times a few days later.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> ...something that can fold/collapse….


I made a collapsing bookcase one time early on.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yonak, if you have picture, please post it. I need all the inspiration I can get.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

What if you made a couple elongated U shaped bookstands that could stack on top of each other? Each one could have the sides fold down with hinges. Then you just need to devise a little locking mechanism of some sort. Something like this, but stackable and foldable:


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

What about Ye old milk crate stack, storeage AND a moving box all in one???

I remembe seeing one where the sides were hinged to the back and the shelves were hinged to the front, to assemble sides would fold 270* to the front side and the shelves would flip up 90* and lock into cleats on the sides. Difficult to explain in words, i'll try to search for it maybe it was ikea???


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Yonak, if you have picture, please post it. I need all the inspiration I can get.
> 
> - mrjinx007


jinx, I was just trying to be funny and, clearly, it went over like a lead balloon .. sorry.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Ripthorn, That is a good idea. Thanks
ChefHDAN, I think you are talking about what pjones46 has posted above.
Yonak, I get it now; funny. You need a disclaimer with that sense of humor!


----------

